# 41yr newbie - first day of stims so feeling nervous



## Jacstarr (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi everyone
I'm new to this and new to IVF so feeling a bit anxious a the mo.
I'm 41 and currently starting IVF treatment at the Hull IVF Unit. Have been TTC for 4yrs. After a lot of tooing and fro-ing with my GP and then changing to another I was finally referred and luckily as my docs is one street inside the boundary we get our first go funded.
I start my stimulation injections tonight (Merional full strength in each leg) plus Letrozole.
Never had to inject myself in my life but if I struggle DP is going to administer them, I'm going to give it a go tho. He's in charge of the drug mixing so that's one less thing for me to worry about 

Lotsa luck to all ladies on here xxx


----------



## tigershaz (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello jacstarr,
Welcome, just wanted to wish you the best of luck for your treatment cycle, it's natural to be anxious, I found it helped to take each day at a time and try and keep positive. I was really worried about injecting but you soon become an expert, it took me about half an hour to pluck up the courage to do the first injection but it gets easier. Great that DP can help you with the drugs etc.

Wishing you lots of luck and babydust
Shaz xxx


----------



## Jacstarr (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks shaz  
Injections eventually were fine! I took quite a while to pluck up the courage, my brain was saying go for it, but my hand with the syringe was "yeah I don't think so"! But persevered and did it eventually and I was so chuffed.
Bigger brave boots will be worn tonight, going to go straight for it (well I'll try!)

Jac xxx


----------



## tigershaz (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope that the injections are still going well and am crossing everything for some lovely follicles growing, when do you have your first scan to check progress? Hope you are having a good Easter.

Shaz xx


----------



## Jacstarr (Apr 17, 2014)

Injections going ok thanks Shaz 
Last nights hurt a little when liquid was being pushed thru but other than that all going good. Start Cetrotide injection into tum on weds and have first scan Friday afternoon. Starting to get a bit achey and twingey so hopefully follicles are starting to grow 
How's things with you?
Jac xx


----------



## tigershaz (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi jac,
Well done for doing the injections, I was exactly the same with the first one, sat there for at least half an hour trying to convince my hand to work! Hope that the cetrotide was ok yesterday, fingers crossed that lots of lovely follies are growing in there.
I hope that the scan goes really well, I will be thinking of you, all ok with me thanks, ttc naturally at the moment but trying not to let it take over life  

Shaz xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

Well done doing your injections! My DH did mine, so I wasn't as brave as you! Hope it all goes well for you, good luck!   xx


----------



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

Jac, I remember my injections cetrotide @5am, was still sleeping while injecting myself .. I had my alarm set for all injections , just in case i forget !

I wish you goodluck .

Sorry abt so many injections, but after somedays we become expert in that


----------



## tigershaz (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi jac,
Hope that your scan went well today
Take care
Shaz x


----------



## Jacstarr (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks Shaz  
Scan went ok and was quite a surprise as I have my EC Monday, only been stimming for 8 days!
Unfortunately I only have 4 follicles to play with but they want to retrieve sooner than later, the nurse said its best to do it now than risk losing 2. We always knew there wasn't much to play with but there's always a chance. Only need one good egg   Quality over quantity I'm thinking.
Crossing everything now xxx


----------



## tigershaz (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi jac,
I hope that EC went well yesterday and that you get some good news today, you are so right, you do only need one good egg, I'm crossing everything for you xxx


----------



## Jacstarr (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Shaz

EC went ok yesterday, felt some discomfort during procedure but I think I was out for most of it. Only managed to retrieve 2 eggs and they're ringing me tomorrow to let me know how they're doing. Seems strange to assess on day 2 but I guess they know what they're doing. I'm hoping as I've heard nothing today that no news is good news, presuming they'd ring if they hadn't fertilised??
If we're lucky they actually want to do ET tomorrow as they said at previous consultations they prob wouldn't make it to blasto on their own so want them back in natural environment as soon as possible. 
So fingers crossed for positive phone call tomorrow.
xxx


----------



## Nicj73 (Apr 26, 2014)

Fingers crossed for some good news tomorrow for you.  .


----------



## Jacstarr (Apr 17, 2014)

Update..... My egglets did good  
Both fertilised and are dividing well so ET is tomorrow morning!
I honestly thought bad news would be coming but it hasn't so I'm in complete shock.
It's my other halfs birthday tomorrow too so he's really chuffed.
xx


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

What brilliant news - just wanted to send you lots of good luck. As you say only takes one -


----------



## Jacstarr (Apr 17, 2014)

2 embryos now on board  
Now the 2ww...


----------



## tigershaz (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi jac,
That's brilliant news, so pleased for you, the dreaded 2ww now, I will be thinking of you and crossing everything for you xxx


----------



## tigershaz (Mar 7, 2011)

Forgot to say, happy birthday to your OH, how lovely to have embryo transfer on his birthday xxx


----------



## Jacstarr (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank u Shaz  
xxx


----------



## tigershaz (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello jac,
I hope that the 2ww is going ok and you aren't finding it to stressful, really hoping that your lovely embies are doing well and have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Jacstarr (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank u Shaz. I'm doing ok but I've started spotting and it's getting heavier now so I'm wondering if AF is coming a few days early. Fingers crossed it's not but I ain't getting my hopes up just in case. 
Hope things are good with u xxx


----------



## tigershaz (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you are spotting, hoping that all is ok, I know that lots of ladies have had spotting and bleeding and still gone on to get a positive result, stay strong, I'm keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------

